# My car overheating



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

There are two temp sensors. One near the water outlet and one on the lower passenger side of the radiator IIRC.

What codes are coming up? Do you have a MIL/SEL/CEL lite? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Omar Rahman (Sep 7, 2020)

I changed both sensor, the car is a eco and code are a p0171 p00b7 p0106 p013b p1101 p0171 p1101


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Omar Rahman said:


> I changed both sensor, the car is a eco and code are a p0171 p00b7 p0106 p013b p1101 p0171 p1101


_A code *P0171* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: _

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. 
There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. 
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor 
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection 
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve 
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) 
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector 
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!) 
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor
Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)


_Causes for this engine code, *p00b7*, may include: _

Low coolant Stuck thermostat 
Defective ECT sensor 
Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor 
Shorted or open circuits or connectors 
Bad PCM or PCM programming error
Read more at: P00B7 Engine Coolant Flow Low/Performance

A *P0106* could be caused by: 

Bad MAP sensor 
Water/dirt intrusion affecting 
MAP sensor connector 
Intermittent open in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Intermittent short in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Ground problem due to corrosion causing intermittent signal problem 
A break in the flexible air intake duct between the MAF and the intake manifold 
Bad PCM (do not assume the PCM is bad until you've exhausted all other possibilities)
Read more at: P0106 DTC Code - MAP / Baro Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem

*P013B*_ - O2 Sensor Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2 - CHEVROLET Possible Causes_

Note: This DTC determines if the post catalyst O2 sensor has Slow Response in a predefined Lean to Rich voltages range during Lean to Rich transition. The diagnostic is an intrusive test which increases the delivered A/F ratio to achieve the required rich threshold.
Faulty Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2
Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2 harness is open or shorted
Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2 circuit poor electrical connection
Inappropriate fuel pressure
Faulty fuel injectors
Intake air leaks may be faulty
Exhaust gas leaks
Read more at P013b Chevrolet - HO2S Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2

_*P1101*: MAF Out of Self Test Range - _*Chevy Cruze P1101 Causes*
*Engine Wiring*– A good place to start is to do an inspection of the area around where the mass airflow sensor plugs into the intake. Make sure that the wiring doesn’t look broken or disconnected. You’d be surprised, in the winter months a rodent can cause a lot of damage to a an engine in one night.
*Air Filter*– Pull your air filter and see if something has gotten in there. If it has, remove the debris. Or if the filter looks very dirty go ahead and replace it. If enough air is not getting into the engine the mass airflow sensor is not going to get a proper reading, and P1101 will likely be thrown.
*MAF Sensor May be Bad*– at this point the only cost that we should have incurred is the cost of a can of carb and choke cleaner. If everything checked out, and there were no intake leeks, than it’s time to evaluate whether the MAF sensor is bad.
Here’s another YouTube video. This one goes over how to test a MAF sensor with a multi-meter. It’s relatively easy to do and multi meters are cheap.





Read more at: Chevy Cruze P1101 and P0171 Trouble Codes | Drivetrain Resource


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*SB-10070878-5448.pdf*

These posts might help:









P00B7 - ECM Code Reader


I currently have (1) 2011 and (2) 2012 Cruze LS for kids, and had 2 others previously (those were bought new and zero problems....hence why I bought 3 used ones....). The 2011 is on its 3rd T-stat, the last one done by GM dealer a month ago. Symptoms continuing with idle/park overheating/AC...




www.cruzetalk.com













School me on the Radiator Sensor Please


Live data is showing the following: ETC Temp: 198DEG F RAD Temp Sensor: 52DEG F ATS showing 28DEG F which is accurate I do not know where on the rad the sensor is located. Feed side? Return side? Therefore I do not know if the massive temp difference between the ETC and RAD sensors are normal...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

